# Off Season - Storage



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Anyone have any tips and tricks for off season storage?

How do you store your full body decoys in a garage?

How do you organize all the gear?

I think you get my point... I can just about guess that most of us just throw it into the garage and dig into it mid-summer or early fall and try to figure out where everything is at for the next season.

Just looking for different ideas or the norm...


----------



## kaiserduckhelm (May 26, 2005)

There is an off season?????????

:beer:


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

It's always on our minds... That's what I like about hunting, fishing, and the outdoors.

I do have a bunch of stuff that needs to be organized and I was just wondering if any of you guys had some tricks as to what you do with all your stuff during the off season.


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

Keep duck decoys in a 55 gallon drum, small stuff such as: duck calls, walkie-talkies, gun accessories, and my inhalers :roll: go in an ammo box organizer. And all hunting clothes are stored and hauled to hunting trips in this huge RubberMaid container we have. I can lay down in it, it's huge! I could fit like five bodies my size in it! That sounded kinda sick and evil...you know what I mean though! Not trying to sound so disturbing.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Build a 1200 sq. ft. shop so you never have to unpack it.  
That way you can store the trailer that you store your decoys and misc. crap in. :-? Storage for storage?

I just had realization of how sick that sounds!! :roll:


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Wash all Bigfoots and any other decoys before putting them away for the year. Clean all blinds so they are spotless inside and out.....(I can't believe how many empty shells, pop cans, water bottles, various type of stubble and field dirt there can be in each blind at the end of the season).
Take half the bigfoots feet off. Stack a row of the bigfoots with on their backs in the enclosed trailer, position the next row on top with feet off, and so on until all BFs are stacked and packed. Make sure all other decoys are packed in bags and tied well. Restack blinds on top of everything. Have hunting partner take the trailer to his father-in-laws farm for the Winter.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Monte.....You did all that???????????

I am kinda feeling a bit guilty. I was out bow hunting while you did all that work on the decoys. Nahhhhhh, not real guilty!!!!! :lol: 8)


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

Field Hunter, Tell me whats wrong with this picture, 1200 sq ft. shops to store (heated I'm sure). Enclosed trailers,rows of big foots,stacks of blinds. And a farmer being denied $50.00 for access? :lol:


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

g/o, if your hurting for money why wouldn't you just put up a second mailbox?? :wink:

Invite us out to your pondarosa and we'll compare possessions $ for $, that should take care of the $50 comment. :roll:


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

Love it, I got 2 mail boxes up already, Your welcome anytime to come anytime to Baltic Ave. and compare. As long as I can come to Bismarck and see your mansion on the hill. :beer: I sure you will then be glad to make a donation


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

G/O, I know that youyr comment was partly in jest. You should know, for the facts, that my father in law has some unbelievable river bottom hunting land. He has never denied anyone access to his property for hunting deer or waterfowl. He has only this year had the askers clear it with me since I started bowhunting this year and he wanted to make sure that there was only one party in there at a time so we don't screw each other up.
I will have you know that he has never accepted a dime for the access that he grants us or anyone! In his words, "_*the animals aren't mine*_". 
What a refreshing ponit of view. If you saw this nirvana of deer hunting. There are many that would charge an arm and a leg for access (not for the animals, G/O's only charge for the access :wink: ).
Oh yea, he also never lets me pay him for the storage of my boat or hunting trailer. Guess what, I do give him hundreds of $$ in Acme Electric gift certificates for the hunting and storage that he won't allow me to pay for!!


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

4curl, I had another good laugh this morning just got done checking the mail. Guess what a check from our favorite uncle. :lol:

djleye, Yes things said were in jest, now as your father in law goes. What he does like myself is our buisness. Now if the land he own he wants to let everyone on more power to him. I have never said the wildlife belongs to me or will you hear me saying that. Again you and many other on this site really get confused over access charges and a guided hunt. There is a big difference in the price. Now if you were my son in law I would not charge you to store your boat trailer whatever either. What kind of father in law would charge his son in law for storage or hunting? Only if his son in law was a total jerk. By the way many on this site have hunted and stayed at my place free of charge. I'm not that evil :******:


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

g/o said:


> 4curl, I had another good laugh this morning just got done checking the mail. Guess what a check from our favorite uncle. :lol:


See!! Now you can drop the $50!! :lol:


----------



## Straycat (Mar 21, 2005)

To all:

Why do these threads quickly degrade to I've got mine and the heck with yours? Take it to another subject.

Deltaboy asked for everyone's thoughts on storage. Now let's get back to it.

My dekes get cleaned after the season (most years) and are stacked on surplus military metal shelving in the garage. I generally cover them. I would like to have a place out of the summer heat.

You cannot have too much storage building. I like 4CurlRedleg's idea of his storage as demented as it may seem. You have the most decoys of anyone that I know so you win!

Every summer I get reaquainted with my "stuff' and clean what I can, check lines, blinds, etc. I try to keep it all in one area, but with 3 young boys, things get moved.

Deltaboy, stop by for a beer and I 'll show you my storage method in for small garage.

Any good way to store ground blinds?

Keep the wind at your back.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

As yours g/o, just a light hearted dig at the access fees!!!!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Straycat said:


> Any good way to store ground blinds?


Off the ground away from the rodents is a good start. I keep all my stuff in a trailer in a storage garage.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Heard the 2nd mail box joke before....good one.....g/o, I didn't take the $50.00 thng to heart at all. In fact I've actually paid farmers if they've wanted the money.....$25.00 - $50.00 isn't all the bad. I will have to, respectfully, disagree with you on the what I was paying for.....plain and simple I was paying for the right to shoot three birds and access!

Hey here's another one.....my brother-in-laws, who are farmers, found it funny....Why don't farmers wear neck-ties? ......Because the seed companies don't give them away..... :beer:


----------

